# Temp. Question!



## InSanE (Aug 12, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a program for Linux to check temps. on my CPU? 


I am running on Xandros!


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 12, 2007)

http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Monitoring/Temperature/
ask and you shall receive


----------



## InSanE (Aug 12, 2007)

Witch one do i need for the KDE desktop cause im totally new to Linux?


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 12, 2007)

well then that means you already know more about linux than me  haha
just try them out and see bro, can't hurt


----------



## InSanE (Aug 12, 2007)

lol thx anyway, KDE desktop is something that just makes it more "Windows friendly" I built this computer for my mom cause shes just lost with compters so i just figured if she breaks this one ill just fix it without haveing to void any type of warrenties besides the ones that come with the parts if any.


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 12, 2007)

lol I hear ya, though I don't know if giving your mom a comp with linux instead of windows would be very considerate haha


----------



## InSanE (Aug 12, 2007)

lol yea i figured that i would use this instead of something that she would want a "leagal" version of cause i had to build this thang out of my own money so she gets prety much wut she "pays" for, lol


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 12, 2007)

haha well then I guess it's pretty swell of you 
hopefully someone else picks up this thread that knows more about linux though, sorry I couldn't have been of more help and good luck bro


----------

